# Wago 750-881 I/O Karten ohne Funktion nach Erweiterung



## Cheesys (22 Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen,

bin aktuell am verzweifeln mit meiner Haussteuerung (Wago 750-881).
Diese funktioniert normalerweise ohne Probleme
- verbaute Karten
4x 750-1405 16DI
4x 750-1504 16DO
1x 750-559 AO 0-10v
1x 750-647 Dali Multimaster
in genau dieser Reihenfolge.

Nun wollte ich die Steuerung für die Wetterstation erweitern mit 
2x 750-466 2AI 4-20ma
1x 750-652 RS485

mir steht Codesys 2.3 zur Verfügung.
Habe heute die Karten an meiner 881 angebaut und in Codesys in der Steuerungkonfiguration zugeordnet.
IOAdressen wurden im Programm angepasst da diese durch Erweiterung ja geändert werden.

Nach dem Neustart wurden keine Eingangssignale mehr verarbeitet weder in Codesys noch in der Weboberfläche wurden diese angezeigt, den Dalibus konnte ich weiterhin über den Modbus bedienen, geschaltene Ausgänge über den Modbus wurden auch nicht angesteuert. Auch verschiedene Variationen der Steckkarten (andere Position, nur RS485, nur AI) brachten kein anderes Ergebnis.
Erst die ursprüngliche Hardwarekonfiguration hat wieder funktioniert.
Jetzt liegen die Erweiterungskarten hier auf dem Tisch

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet
Vielen Dank schon einmal


----------



## Mavorkit (23 Oktober 2020)

Moin,

An welcher Stelle sind die Karten eingebaut gewesen? Die DALI Karte z.B. hat keine Messekontakte und könnte damit die Analogkarte nicht versorgen.

Zusätzlich wäre interessant, ob im erweiterten Fehlerzustand ein Blinkcode vom Controller ausgegeben wird.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pawe9319 (23 Oktober 2020)

Guten Morgen,

prüfe wie Mavorkit schon richtig sagt erst einmal den Status deiner IO-Led. Zudem solltest du darauf achten das die eingestellte Datenbreite deines 652 Moduls zu der 
K-BUS Konfig im codesys 2.3 passt. Hier stehen nämlich drei zur Auswahl (8,24,48 Byte).

Lieben Gruß und schönes Wochenende 

Pawe


----------



## Cheesys (23 Oktober 2020)

Mavorkit schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> An welcher Stelle sind die Karten eingebaut gewesen? Die DALI Karte z.B. hat keine Messekontakte und könnte damit die Analogkarte nicht versorgen.
> 
> ...




Moin,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Controller hatte keinen Fehlercode oder ähnliches, die Dali Karte funktioniert wie gesagt immer nur I/O KArten werden nicht mehr verarbeitet.
Hatte auch mal testweise eine AI KArte mit der AO Karte getauscht. -> diese hängt vor der Dali Karte
auch hier ohne Funktion, an der Analogkarte leuchten nur alle LEDs, Dali in dem Fall auch ohne Funktion da es die Adressen verschoben hat.


@pawe9319

Die Auswahl habe ich gesehen und immer die 8Byte gewählt
Woran erkenne ich welche Karte ich habe


Gruß
Cheesys


UPDATE:
hab eben nochmal nachgeschaut 
mit der alten Hardware funktioniert zwar alles aber die IO LED blinkt rot


----------



## dingo (23 Oktober 2020)

Eine Busabschlußklemme 750-600 ist als letzte Klemme gesteckt?


----------



## Cheesys (23 Oktober 2020)

@dingo ja diese ist gesteckt 


UPDATE 2:

habe jetzt mal die Reihenfolge nochmals geändert damit die Dali als letzte gesteckt ist 
also 8x IO Karten / 2x AI Karten / 1x AO Karte / RS-485 auf 24 byte / Dali
nun funktioniert alles wie es soll habe die Adressen noch angepasst.
Komischerweise blinkt die IO Leuchte am Controller
gibt es hier eine Liste?
6x blinken -> Pause -> 9x blinken ->Pause -> 3mal sehr schnelles blinken
Fehler habe ich bis jetzt nicht festgestellt 
AI Karten leuchten rot und grüne LEDs dauerhaft ist aber auch noch nichts angeklemmt


----------



## dingo (23 Oktober 2020)

Am einfachsten auf der Website des Controllers nachsehen, dort wird die Diagnose angezeigt.

Oder im Handbuch des Controller, falls 9x passt:
Initialisierungsfehler:
1. Schalten Sie die Versorgungsspannung aus
2. Tauschen Sie den Controller aus
3. Schalten Sie die Versorgungsspannung wieder ein.

Ich würde erst einmal versuchen den Controller zurücksetzten, z.B. FW neu installieren.


----------



## dingo (23 Oktober 2020)

Hast Du Retain/ Persistent Variablen in Deinem Projekt verwendet?
Dann solltest Du den Controller erst zurücksetzen.


----------



## Thruser (23 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

die Liste findest Du im Handbuch unter Blinkcode.

Ich interpretiere das als Fehler 6, Fehlerargument 9 (Tabelle 64): Fehler beim Mappen der I/O-Module zu einem Feldbus

Abhilfe: 1. Überprüfen Sie die Datei EA-Config.xml auf Ihrem Feldbuscontroller.

Versuch mal die EA-config.xml zu löschen oder neu zu erstellen über die Weboberfläche des Controllers.

Gruß


----------



## Cheesys (23 Oktober 2020)

Danke für die Tipps,

auf der Weboberfläche steht wie beschrieben das die ea-config fehlerhaft sei
habe jetzt eine neue erstellt ändert aber nichts am fehler
per ftp sagt mir die wago falsches passwort 

@ dingo wie bzw wo bekomme ich ein firmware update her ?
habe das schon mehrmals gelesen aber nie ohne beschreibung


----------



## Blockmove (24 Oktober 2020)

Firmware-Update gibt es auf Anfrage beim Wago-Support.


----------



## Pawe9319 (27 Oktober 2020)

@cheesys 
Die Datenbreite kannst du bei dem Modul mit dem Wago i/O Check auslesen/konfigurieren.


----------



## Cheesys (27 Oktober 2020)

So Abend zusammen,

danke nochmal an alle für den Support und die Tipps
der IO Fehler kam von der 652 Karte da keine bzw. die RS485 ohne die Brücken angeklemmt war.
Habe nun alles laut Handbuch angeklemmt.
-> Keine Fehler mehr und alle Karten funktionieren wie sie sollen.


----------



## Cheesys (27 Oktober 2020)

Hi,

danke habe ich jetzt auch herausgefunden, wollte eigtl. vermeiden mir das IO Check zuzulegen, habe es mir aber jetzt bestellt und sollte morgen bei mir eintreffen
Gibt ja leider keine Downloadmöglichkeit


----------



## Cheesys (27 Oktober 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Firmware-Update gibt es auf Anfrage beim Wago-Support.



Auch ohne Kundenkonto ?
das wird mir da Kleingewerbe/Privatperson verwehrt


----------

